# Tired of Bunk Ais



## dutchmaster454 (May 25, 2012)

Alright i am sick and tired of finding out half way through a cycle that my Ai is bunk. i always either get lab work and find out that way,or i develop a knot. i am sick and fucking tired of bunk Ais, im not just talking about research chems. i have gotten Ais from a lot of the sponsors here and guess what... BUNK!!! can someone please PM me or post here what your most trusted source for an AI is. where do you get yours and have never had a problem before!! thank you


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2012)

purchasepeptides.com

check out lab testing and research chem section to see reviews and lab results. There are about 4-8 threads reviewing the AI's, some posted bloodwork.


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

I'm right there with ya bro. Just posted mine up after a solid recommendation for a RC company. I can vouch for what I got from Z, other than that I've got Adex from my TRT doc that I'm switching to Immediately, it's expensive but it's US pharma and I won't just take that for face value. It'll be tested too.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 25, 2012)

Ar-r has always been legit for me.  I'm on PP letro right now (after a sponsors adex failed)  it seems to be legit so far.  My libido is gone and I'm extremely lethargic.  I've been on it for 6 days.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 25, 2012)

Purchase Peptides Aromasin!
 Got labs : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...e-purchase-peptides-aromasin-lab-results.html


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 25, 2012)

alright i will MAYBE give purchasepeps a shot. just been screwed so many times.  Ar-r is out of the question, ive been screwed buy three of their products


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 25, 2012)

Alright i gave it. literally just placed an order of PP letro and aromsin to see if they are gtg. i am even going to get blood work done after about a week of being on them. so i will let you guys know. got i hope they are legit. im sure they are legit, but knowing my luck i will get the accidental bunk batch.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 25, 2012)

what about cem i dont hear much about them good or bad i hope there stuff is g2g because i have some stuff i bought from them for my pct clomid and my ai and there not cheap.


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what about cem i dont hear much about them good or bad i hope there stuff is g2g because i have some stuff i bought from them for my pct clomid and my ai and there not cheap.



See my post under Lab Tests. CEM liquidex came back bunk.


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Alright i gave it. literally just placed an order of PP letro and aromsin to see if they are gtg. i am even going to get blood work done after about a week of being on them. so i will let you guys know. got i hope they are legit. im sure they are legit, but knowing my luck i will get the accidental bunk batch.



Now youre fucked, i know where you live!!!!

But thanks for the order, you wont be let down 

-T


----------



## airsealed2 (May 25, 2012)

I can tell you that our aromacin (The only ai we carry at the moment - I don't like letro for general use, and not sure that many will handle adex powder dosing properly) is one hundred percent effective and legit. 

For example, three friends of mine are on it with our test, dbol and adrol. even if they were using pharma letro or adex they would be fat and watery. But five weeks in they are ripped, 5-9 percent body fat is their range right now and they all started higher that that. 

They are using 25 mgs a day exemestane with 500wk test and 40mgs a day of adrol and dbol, and eating like pigs. One of the guys is so ripped it's ridculous - on a what should be an aromatization nightmare cycle. 

So it's definitely the real deal and quality at that.


----------



## _LG_ (May 25, 2012)

Kalpa


----------



## tinyshrek (May 25, 2012)

Without a doubt chemone is the best around. People say pricey probably cuz it is LEGIT! Puts to shame anyone else's


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 25, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> See my post under Lab Tests. CEM liquidex came back bunk.


your fucking kidding right i have clomid and exestane from them and like i said i paid alot for them that bs why the hell should we try and shop with our sponsor even when there way over priced and then it is high priced bunk?if my shit is bunk i will make sure nobody ever buyes nothing from them if i can help it.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2012)

Littleguy,

I believe the OP tested Kalpa stuff and it came back bad. And I know for a fact theres a lab test one Chemone's adex and it's bunk as fuck.


----------



## 12mbl (May 25, 2012)

Ive heard decent feedback on medistar.


----------



## heavyiron (May 25, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> I can tell you that our aromacin (The only ai we carry at the moment - I don't like letro for general use, and not sure that many will handle adex powder dosing properly) is one hundred percent effective and legit.
> 
> For example, three friends of mine are on it with our test, dbol and adrol. even if they were using pharma letro or adex they would be fat and watery. But five weeks in they are ripped, 5-9 percent body fat is their range right now and they all started higher that that.
> 
> ...



Do you have a good recipe for the Aromasin?


----------



## Diesel618 (May 25, 2012)

If all else fails, you can just go down to your local supp store and pick up some 6-bromo. I have a couple bottles of it laying around just in case, but GP's aromasin seems to be doing the trick for me.


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Littleguy,
> 
> I believe the OP tested Kalpa stuff and it came back bad. And I know for a fact theres a lab test one Chemone's adex and it's bunk as fuck.



Kalpa is bunk? Thats news to me. Im running the aromasin now and its working beautifully. And chemone is bunk too? lol What is this opposite day here on IM? Chem1 is top notch as far as research goes. 


We also have a guy posting a link in this thread, who notoriously sold bunk AI's and gave dozens of people gyno, including myself.

Its almost ridiculous.


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> your fucking kidding right i have clomid and exestane from them and like i said i paid alot for them that bs why the hell should we try and shop with our sponsor even when there way over priced and then it is high priced bunk?if my shit is bunk i will make sure nobody ever buyes nothing from them if i can help it.



I seriously think it is a problem only with adex but it's my opinion. I can't speak to any other comp.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 25, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Alright i gave it. literally just placed an order of PP letro and aromsin to see if they are gtg. i am even going to get blood work done after about a week of being on them. so i will let you guys know. got i hope they are legit. im sure they are legit, but knowing my luck i will get the accidental bunk batch.



 There is way too much talk about who is legit and who is not. Talk is talk, bloodwork is proof.
Can't wait to see your labs.


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2012)

Labs? as in a piece of paper that was scanned/uploaded and potentially doctored/edited? Proves nothing unless the source is trustworthy. Im not trusting someone who joined in 2012 with 300 posts. Just my 2 ml's


----------



## overburdened (May 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Littleguy,
> 
> I believe the OP tested Kalpa stuff and it came back bad. And I know for a fact theres a lab test one Chemone's adex and it's bunk as fuck.


The kalpa A-sin is bunk!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 25, 2012)

yea. i hate to say it guys but i have developed a knot during this cycle and guess who i was running...KALPA. i am not talking shit i am really not, but i have bloods to prove it. my estrogen is sky high at 25mg a day and i have damn knots under my nips.  i have 5 diff bags of kalpa aromasin and have cracked open all 5 to see if it was just that one bag that was fake, however it turns out after trying all 5 diff packets they are all bunk. so i ordered of off purchase peptides in a panic ,  as ive seen positive blood work on their stuff and will be getting bloods done myself.  so hopefully it will be gtg. on a side not the black lion stuff has done an amazing job of halting my symptoms where they stand and even lowering them some while i now wait on the letro.


----------



## overburdened (May 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Do you have a good recipe for the Aromasin?


Heavy, I posted a recipe in the new homebrew section under 'oral solutions and suspensions'  
it works for anything soluble in ethanol(pga)... tastes pretty decent... and shelf life is decent(1-2 yrs, if kept in dark or amber bottle)

several people have used it(on here) and have given some really good feedback on it... and there is a little flavoring edit(that someone tried instead of my suggestion.. says it's really good... it's posted up there too,....


----------



## SFW (May 25, 2012)

Post your proof that kalpa aromasin is bunk.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Labs? as in a piece of paper that was scanned/uploaded and potentially doctored/edited? Proves nothing unless the source is trustworthy. Im not trusting someone who joined in 2012 with 300 posts. Just my 2 ml's


You dont have to trust me bro.. You use yours and I'll use mine. 
Personally I could care less what source/sponsor is used by any individual. If your happy with your current source/sponsor stick with them. If your not happy, do research, read reviews and try again.


----------



## overburdened (May 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Post your proof that kalpa aromasin is bunk.


Bro, I posted that before I read the entire thread, based off issues OP has had going on for a little while now... I did not see labs before I posted it, so therefore, I should not have posted what I did..  I realized the moment I hit 'post reply'  that I was in the wrong for saying what I said without seeing bloodwork, etc...  I Pm'd you to apologize when I saw the infraction...  But I cannot delete my post....  

I should have thought about it a little more before I just chimed in(as I am not using kalpa's aromasin, nor have I tried any of their aromasin lately), based solely off OP issues that he is having....  I'm apologizing right here, for the ENTIRE BOARD to see,  I'm enough of a stand-up guy to admit when I was wrong, I WAS WRONG FOR POSTING WHAT I POSTED...

on a side note, OP is  a decent guy, he knows his stuff pretty well... I've had extensive conversations with him, and he is a knowledgable guy.  I'm not sure what's going on with his issues with puffy nips at this point(as I am positive that SFW would not vouch for a bad product, and he seems like a very knowledgable guy with plenty of experience under his belt.... I know he knows what he is talking about)...

I feel I needed to post this up here, because I made a statement that I do not KNOW is true and accurate... I did not read the entire thread, before posting, and I should not have posted that!

so... if one of the mods would care to take post I made down, I would be grateful... as I would not want someone to read only to that point in the thread, and not to this post... and not trust Kalpa products because I posted that erroneously.


----------



## airsealed2 (May 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Do you have a good recipe for the Aromasin?



What I have is a workable, but imperfect one. 

I use pure glycerin. Problem is Exemestane doesn't melt to solution very easily, so I heat the glycerin in the microwave until it is really hot. Then I pour in the Aromacin. It will solution completely at 25 mg/ml but when it cools it clouds some again so not a perfect solution but still very well distributed. 

I posted this before and overburdened had all kinds of good advice based on chemistry and experience that improved on my approach. Maybe he can step in and help here again as I don't remember the particulars.


----------



## overburdened (May 25, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> What I have is a workable, but imperfect one.
> 
> I use pure glycerin. Problem is Exemestane doesn't melt to solution very easily, so I heat the glycerin in the microwave until it is really hot. Then I pour in the Aromacin. It will solution completely at 25 mg/ml but when it cools it clouds some again so not a perfect solution but still very well distributed.
> 
> I posted this before and overburdened had all kinds of good advice based on chemistry and experience that improved on my approach. Maybe he can step in and help here again as I don't remember the particulars.




I'm assuming you want the a-sin at 25mg/ml.....(this makes a solution, not a suspension... aromasin is dissolved , evenly distributed throughout...)

The order you do these steps in is critical... 

to make 200ml(5g of exemestane at 25mg/ml)

first step:
dissolve 5g of exemestane in 130ml of pga(the exemestane will fully dissolve, there will be no 'chunks' or anything of the sort... it will make a solution that is clear /colorless-slight tint of yellow

second step:  choose your flavor... I suggested koolaid powder(but one person who used this recipe made it with the MYO,MIO(I don't know how it's spelled).. water flavorer stuff... and I will pass that on, cause he said it tastes great)

put the MIO/MYO.. water flavorer in 70ml of GLYCERIN(also labeled GLYCEROL...SAME THING)  (use roughly the amount of flavoring that you would for24-32oz of water... this will help mask the flavor of pga and aromasin)  shake well

final step: using 2 100ml presealed vials(this is how I've done it, you can put it in whatever you like... you can achieve highly accurate dosing using a syringe to pull solution out)... divide the pga/exemestane solution equally between the two bottles(should be close to 135ml, for simplicity purposes you can call it 135..so 67.5ml into each 100ml vial).. add 32.5ml of glycerin/flavor solution to each vial...shake well

you now have a 2 100ml vials of 25mg/ml exemestane solution(not suspension.... it is truly dissolved and dispersed perfectly)... dark or amber vials are best for this use(exemestane is a steroidal AI, prolonged exposure to heat and/or light will degrade the compound).

You will have a shelf life of 2yrs or more(depending on storage conditions)....


----------



## fsoe (May 25, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> yea. i hate to say it guys but i have developed a knot during this cycle and guess who i was running...KALPA. i am not talking shit i am really not, but i have bloods to prove it. my estrogen is sky high at 25mg a day and i have damn knots under my nips.  i have 5 diff bags of kalpa aromasin and have cracked open all 5 to see if it was just that one bag that was fake, however it turns out after trying all 5 diff packets they are all bunk. so i ordered of off purchase peptides in a panic ,  as ive seen positive blood work on their stuff and will be getting bloods done myself.  so hopefully it will be gtg. on a side not the black lion stuff has done an amazing job of halting my symptoms where they stand and even lowering them some while i now wait on the letro.



 I am sold on PP --- researching several of his products and they all are great


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Littleguy,
> 
> I believe the OP tested Kalpa stuff and it came back bad. And I know for a fact theres a lab test one Chemone's adex and it's bunk as fuck.



My bad adex was kalpa.


----------



## fsoe (May 25, 2012)

geez i was gonna drop some dough on kalpa for the the fall blast - but i am not touching it now


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 25, 2012)

It's my first time using kalpa and probably the last.  I love the gear I get from the same sponsor though.


----------



## Lordsks (May 25, 2012)

I know when running Aromasin the half life is very short and breaking up dosage and running it twice a day can be a good idea. I'm running Kalpa Aromasin now and it seems fine. It's possible you got some bad stuff. Some people are very prone to gyno with dbol regardless of AI's.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 25, 2012)

Kalpa is the real deal i love there goods.


----------



## Goldenera (May 25, 2012)

Have u tried Formeron from black lion research?  It's legit for sure.


----------



## Chief Thunder (May 25, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I'm assuming you want the a-sin at 25mg/ml.....(this makes a solution, not a suspension... aromasin is dissolved , evenly distributed throughout...)
> 
> The order you do these steps in is critical...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Sir 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what about cem i dont hear much about them good or bad i hope there stuff is g2g because i have some stuff i bought from them for my pct clomid and my ai and there not cheap.


  Steer clear of CEM. I know many have had issues with them. Customer service is great, until there is a problem. Unless you want man boobs, find another source.


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2012)

Dont want this to turn into a sponsor bash thread, OP got plenty of responses on good companies to choose so we will end this 

-T


----------



## TGB1987 (May 25, 2012)

BLACK LION RESEARCH FORMERON.  I posted blood work in the lab testing section.  It is good to go.


----------

